# Philips GoGear MP3 not recognised so can't synch



## Nelli0 (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a new Philips MP3 player which I've tried to charge on my Dell laptop. It hasn't been very successful but then I found I don't have Portable Devices listed in Control Panel/Device Manager. Where could it have gone? I've tried Googling for a download but really don't understand half of what I'm reading there so can someone here help me get the necessary file/driver please?#

I'd appreciate simple terms too if you can.
Thanks


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

What's the model number of the player?


----------



## Nelli0 (Dec 3, 2008)

SA19XX. I've tried all ways to get my pc to accept it but haven't dropped lucky yet. Neither will it charge despite having been plugged in for 2 days. Have I been given a brick?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Is it one of these: http://www.support.philips.com/supp...&subCategoryId=FLASH_AUDIO_PLAYERS_SU_US_CARE


----------



## Nelli0 (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes, it's one of the little red GoGear ones though the serial numbers are slightly different.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Find your *exact* player at that site and give me a link.


----------



## Nelli0 (Dec 3, 2008)

My model number is SA1943 which isn't listed. The nearest is 1942. Is thiswhat you mean by link? I appreciate your help.  
 Philips GoGear MP3 player SA1942 RaGa 4GB* 
 SA1942/37 
 2009


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

See if you can update the firmware on the player.

http://www.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/...M_C35_SA19XX_004&refnr=0067937&scy=US&slg=AEN


----------



## Nelli0 (Dec 3, 2008)

Sorry, I have tried but I can't do it. I just don't have or can't find Philips Device Manager. This is the whole problem. I've tried downloading a similar one but, of course, it won't let me do anything so I'm completely stumped.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Here's where to download the program http://www.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/...SA1942/37&mid=Link_Software&hlt=Link_Software

Click on sa1942_37_pal_aen.zip


----------



## Nelli0 (Dec 3, 2008)

Ok, I downloaded the file but I have no idea where it's gone on the computer. I thought I was looking for Philips Device Manager but it doesn't appear to be here. This thing is driving me nuts!


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

OK, the file you downloaded was sa1942_37_pal_aen.zip do a Windows search for it.

When you find it, highlight it then right-click > extract all.

After you extract the files, double-click on setup.exe, this will start the install.


----------



## Nelli0 (Dec 3, 2008)

I think the player is a duff one. I tried it on another laptop this morning and received a pop up message saying (the wording might not be exact) "This device is not working properly."

I shall have to return it I think and get it replaced. Meanwhile I'm very grateful for all your help and only wish it had worked. Thanks again.


----------



## Nelli0 (Dec 3, 2008)

I contacted Philips by email. They told me the player has developed a fault and I should buy a new one. OK, at least now I know and I can stop struggling to get it going. Except that it was a gift and is brand new.
Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

I would think they should have offered to replace it for free, but if it was a gift I guess they could only give a replacement to the purchaser. If you're thinking of buying one yourself, try a SanDisk Sansa player. I've had mine for a couple years now and it's still working fine. 


starnelka said:


> Thanks again for all the help.


You're welcome.


----------

